
On Thanksgiving Week, Native Americans Are Being Tear-Gassed in North Dakota - Mz
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/standing-rock-sioux-tear-gas-thanksgiving_us_583496a3e4b000af95ece35d
======
jimmywanger
"holding in view the real sentiments of us both; since you know as well as we
do that right, as the world goes, is only in question between equals in power,
while the strong do what they can and the weak suffer what they must."

